# Fish Pics 2019



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

So the SW region has a fun fish pics thread going. Post anything you're catching.

I'll start. Nothing big this year, but here is my first bass of the season. March 16th on a jerkbait. Water was barely 40. What a goober.


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Muskie.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

View attachment 303171


----------



## jetdrivr (Sep 22, 2004)

View attachment 303185


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Pig









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

View attachment 303235


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

First Steelhead


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

sliver138 said:


> View attachment 303241
> 
> First Steelhead


Nice. I caught a few last year in my inaugural season. Haven't really targeted them much this year. 

Also, I think it's the hat & glasses, but you look like MacGuyver.


----------



## Zach Jones (Mar 22, 2016)

I caught these during the brief warm up a few days ago.


----------



## Zevenbergenarie (Mar 17, 2016)

West branch Muskie


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

caught this bad boy back in jan in the ft pierce inlet.

















had to release it because it was well above the upper limit of 26".
sherman


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Couple of My biggest bass so far this year,


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

That's a nice drum 


sherman51 said:


> caught this bad boy back in jan in the ft pierce inlet.
> 
> View attachment 303249
> 
> ...


----------



## PymyBone (Jan 12, 2014)

Smoked a Bait Doctor custom flicker shad at Skeeter last weekend.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

mas5588 said:


> Nice. I caught a few last year in my inaugural season. Haven't really targeted them much this year.
> 
> Also, I think it's the hat & glasses, but you look like MacGuyver.


MacGuyver is my middle name


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Kentucky lake April 2019


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I wasn't targeting this fish. Snagged a crank bait on it's back bouncing off rocks fishing for smallmouths. This thing put up a long fight.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Wishful Walleye (May 17, 2017)

[] []














[] [] []


----------



## Wishful Walleye (May 17, 2017)

Sorry, don't know why it posted so many copies of the same pic. Not very tech savvy I guess. Lol..


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Wishful Walleye said:


> Sorry, don't know why it posted so many copies of the same pic. Not very tech savvy I guess. Lol..


Thought you caught triplet fish!


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Kiddo and I knocked out our first ever double yesterday afternoon! Proud dad!!!


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Tappan on a rattle trap


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

promag said:


> Tappan on a rattle trap


nice one on a artificial bait.
sherman


----------



## Walleyeguy46 (Jul 10, 2015)

View attachment 303573


----------



## Walleyeguy46 (Jul 10, 2015)

Not tech savvy either


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

Both were released unharmed after a quick picture and ready to make someone else smile! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

4/28/19 westbranch. It's hard to catch crappie when muskies get in the way lol!

Don.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

sherman51 said:


> caught this bad boy back in jan in the ft pierce inlet.
> 
> View attachment 303249
> 
> ...


Carp


----------



## The Ukranian (Jul 9, 2010)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> 4/28/19 westbranch. It's hard to catch crappie when muskies get in the way lol!
> 
> Don.


Great pic


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

One from the southwest


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Carp


yeah but it was a big carp, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Eye time


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> Eye time


all I can say is awesome.
sherman


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Not my proudest fish...but a true specimen


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

1MoreKast said:


> Not my proudest fish...but a true specimen
> View attachment 303989


see guys for all the doubters these are not the same breed of carp.
sherman


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I love big carp. Wish I could find my picture of a BIG carp my buddy and I caught back about 30 years ago out of his backyard @ Aurora shores. We took turns reeling it in lol. Must have been a 20 plus minute fight from what I can recall. I remember it being well over 36".

Nice fish pictures people. 

Don.


----------



## akronfisherman236 (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Andrew George (Jan 9, 2016)

46 1/2in muskie at west branch the other day! Had to block out the spot on the big girls


----------



## akronfisherman236 (Feb 26, 2015)

First time at the walleye run at Maumee with my buddies. No one got a limit but we came home with a few. Do a lot better fishing Berlin and Lake Milton.


----------



## Andrew George (Jan 9, 2016)

akronfisherman236 said:


> First time at the walleye run at Maumee with my buddies. No one got a limit but we came home with a few. Do a lot better fishing Berlin and Lake Milton.


Been wanting to do that for a few years. I feel like i'd end up screaming and cussing at people more than i'd be fishing hahahahahaha


----------



## akronfisherman236 (Feb 26, 2015)

Andrew George said:


> Been wanting to do that for a few years. I feel like i'd end up screaming and cussing at people more than i'd be fishing hahahahahaha


Haha that’s what I thought too at first. Wasn’t too bad, most of the people were friendly and even helpful. Overall it was a fun experience, my buddies want to make it a yearly trip.


----------



## akronfisherman236 (Feb 26, 2015)

sherman51 said:


> yeah but it was a big carp, LOL.
> sherman


Those are actually really good eating. Not at all like a carp. Used to catch reds and snook on popping corks all the time when I’d visit Florida.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

akronfisherman236 said:


> Those are actually really good eating. Not at all like a carp. Used to catch reds and snook on popping corks all the time when I’d visit Florida.


I was just fooling around because the guys on the derailer thread has been giving me a lot of flak about my fish being a carp. I love catching and eating reds. we fish the bridge for black drum and anything else that wants to bite. and sometimes we get a few reds. but I like getting them in the slot to eat but the big ones sure are fun to catch.
sherman


----------



## akronfisherman236 (Feb 26, 2015)

sherman51 said:


> I was just fooling around because the guys on the derailer thread has been giving me a lot of flak about my fish being a carp. I love catching and eating reds. we fish the bridge for black drum and anything else that wants to bite. and sometimes we get a few reds. but I like getting them in the slot to eat but the big ones sure are fun to catch.
> sherman


Haha oh okay. Yeah, I miss going down there fishing. Never know what you’ll run into sometimes, it’s just fun.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Andrew George...nice muskie brother! No need to block out the background. The place is loaded with them!

...good times and tight lines!

Don.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

First couple fish on a fly rod that I bought myself for Christmas.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

mas5588 said:


> View attachment 304541
> 
> 
> First couple fish on a fly rod that I bought myself for Christmas.


WELL! MERRY CHRISTMAS to YOU! Nice catch on the fly.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I got a pike for dinner tonight this morning. 

Don.


----------



## Chuck T Mechling (May 27, 2017)

The Spawn has begun! Caught 5 Bass today wading some shallow water. Biggest was 3.37. Might have to miss work a couple days this week....


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Mix bag


----------



## Andrew24 (Oct 1, 2015)

Mosquito today good day


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Awesome catches guys!! 
Andrew could you please drop a few of those off in Massillon


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Andrew24 said:


> Mosquito today good day


darn nice stringer of crappie.
sherman


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> Mix bag


a great mixed bag at that. perch and spring crappie it just doesn't get much better than that.
sherman


----------



## bigsig (Jun 15, 2014)

Best ones last week from last week


----------



## bigsig (Jun 15, 2014)

RH1 said:


> Couple of My biggest bass so far this year,


I recognize that dock lol that one with the eye spot is unique would be interesting if to see if someone else catches it.


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

bigsig said:


> I recognize that dock lol that one with the eye spot is unique would be interesting if to see if someone else catches it.
> View attachment 304785


Shhhhh.
Did I see you yesterday?
I had a 20.22, 5 fish bag with my biggest being 5.74!


----------



## bigsig (Jun 15, 2014)

RH1 said:


> Shhhhh.
> Did I see you yesterday?
> I had a 20.22, 5 fish bag with my biggest being 5.74!


No I'm back at work I think that was last Monday the last day of my vacation. I'm not gonna be back there for a few weeks at least with my schedule. Nice bag!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I remember bacccckkk in the day when I lived across the street from geauga lake...talking like 30 years ago. Would catch bass all the time like the last few posts...good ole days boys.

Don.


----------



## SteveG (Oct 7, 2016)

'Bula 4 smallies and a carp. 5-4-19


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

SteveG said:


> View attachment 304925
> 'Bula 4 smallies and a carp. 5-4-19


that smile says it all.
sherman


----------



## MICK FISH (May 10, 2010)

One of my older 10yr old boy with a 23" eye on Sunday morning and his 6yr old little brother last night with a nice slab and his first eye, albeit a little one. They are hooked!


----------



## Tenpoint Boss (Aug 4, 2015)

Finally got Sunday for some action. Ready to head north when weather straightens up.


----------



## eovian1 (Jan 12, 2016)

Great fish pics guys and gals, here is my best musky from this year .




  








Big 37




__
eovian1


__
May 2, 2019


----------



## Walleyes&Buckeyes (Apr 19, 2014)

Finally hit some smallies after work























Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...love it brother! Remember what I said about beating my 3.8 pounder...I will convert to the <ohio state side>

...go blue!

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

@Walleyes&Buckeyes ... soon we will huk up and pound river eyes/steel this upcoming fall...for now ... keep at it with those bass brother. Good times to come.

Stay twisted. 

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...words of wisdom...to most not so much.

...I'm wired differently lol.

Don.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

sherman51 said:


> caught this bad boy back in jan in the ft pierce inlet.
> 
> View attachment 303249
> 
> ...


I was in Ft Pierce back in August! The Tiki Hut bar there has the BEST Calamari and Conch fritters! I love it down there!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

A few from this spring starting in February to this past Sunday



















































Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Golden trout


----------



## 1bigfish (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

Biggest I have caught in a good while.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## akronfisherman236 (Feb 26, 2015)

20” and a 19.5” eye from yesterday. Heading out again now.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Got into some crappie in wood.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hurry up and take the picture!!!









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Mike that's NO GOOD,you have to be able to lift the fish OFF of the ground !! HAHAHA LOL LOL That's a GREAT CATCH for that young angler!! That what memories are made of.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Got a wiper wahoo good fight.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Got I got a real fatty!









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Yikes that stinks


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

miked913 said:


> Got I got a real fatty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Mike,What color is that?!? Oouuchhh!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

miked913 said:


> Got I got a real fatty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats the biggest carp i've seen in my many yrs i've fished. but I think its a keeper. would you tell us how this came about?

I had a ex brother n law had the same thing happen to him. but we were using hot n tots with smaller hooks. he got 1 barb to start with but the walleye he had kept trying to get loose until the other barb was in his hand. he finely got the fish off. then he got ahold of the hook and jerked 1 barb out. then he got to the second barb and gave a jerk but it didnt come out. so he waited a few minutes and did it again. this time he got it out. I couldn't have done that if it had been me that got hooked. the hooks were in between his thumb and finger. and he always did stupid things. once he was installing a transmission and it fell on his hand almost cut a finger off. he tied it back on with a shop towel and installed the tranny. then he went and had it sewed back on. it was his middle finger. a lot of people thought he was giving them the finger because his finger wan stiff.

didnt mean to hijack your thread. just thought you would like to hear his story.
sherman


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

joekacz said:


> Hey Mike,What color is that?!? Oouuchhh!!


Joe, I believe that's a DJ's custom. And it's called like EH 1000. Very sharp hooks!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Sherman, some how I have it happen once or twice a year. This time I had the lure hanging off my track mount tool caddy and it was a little bumpy and I lost my balance a little and put my hand down in a bad spot. I was able to get a good angle on it and yanked it with pliers, not a big deal.









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

miked913 said:


> Sherman, some how I have it happen once or twice a year. This time I had the lure hanging off my track mount tool caddy and it was a little bumpy and I lost my balance a little and put my hand down in a bad spot. I was able to get a good angle on it and yanked it with pliers, not a big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it sure would have been a big deal to me. glad you didnt have to go to the doctor with it. I could see maybe pulling it out if it was only one barb. but with two barbs is a different story. at least you got to keep fishing.
sherman


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Single barbless hooks will solve that.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

zimmerj said:


> Single barbless hooks will solve that.[/QUOTE
> 
> single hooks on a crank bait would be defeating the purpose.
> sherman


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Worms led to fish lol...

22 crawlers in 8 minutes the other night in da backyard. Still working on the fish part LOL!

Don


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Took the kids for some smallies


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hit up the litehouse @ fairport this afternoon...slammed a bucket full sheepshead/white perch...witnessed a couple eyes in the 3 to 4 lb range caught...harbor side calm with rollers...headlands side clean water with washing machine effect to it. Alot of 4 pound smallmouth caught today on headlands side from litehouse/boats...from what I gathered...poor boy tube jigs outstanding!!!

Couldn't keep the white perch off with my homemade harnesses...plenty of sheepshead...and biggins to be had.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...I know ... waders? Dustin if you are reading this...I was river fishing before and just have not taken them off lol.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Smallies ... everywhere and NOW 2 new had.
...tight lines OGF!

Don.


----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Girthline's got it goin on that's for sure!


----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)

.


----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Girthline said:


> View attachment 309057
> View attachment 309059
> View attachment 309051
> View attachment 309047
> ...


just no way would I ever keep that many fish if I had to clean them. a few yrs ago we were in fl fishing and just throwing them back in. a young man on the cat walk fishing headed in to get to the ramp about the same time we would get there in our boat. he asked why was we throwing them back. I said we had all we wanted to clean. so he volunteered to clean them on the halfs if we would keep enough for all of us. now who said all young people are lazy. he was going to college but he was on break. so he was fishing with not much luck. we had found a spot under the bridge where the black drum kept us busy. we let him take our fish to meet up later and split the meat. black drum are way harder than big walleye to clean. but he met us and gave us our share. he was there every day I was down there to get our catch. he was a great young man.
sherman


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

West Branch Eye time


----------



## Salt man (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Salt man (Aug 10, 2017)

Salt man said:


> View attachment 310063


Wahoo and bull mahi mahi


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Salt man said:


> View attachment 310063


that would make a great day fishing. i've wanted to get a wahoo and a cobia. but unless I hit the lottery i'll never get them. dang I didnt get tickets again.
sherman


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

chaunc said:


> View attachment 310219


dang son did you catch them all? looks like somebody is going to be up to there elbows cleaning fish for awhile.
sherman


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

sherman51 said:


> dang son did you catch them all? looks like somebody is going to be up to there elbows cleaning fish for awhile.
> sherman


My brothers and I filled that cooler up.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

chaunc said:


> View attachment 310271
> 
> My brothers and I filled that cooler up.


now that is a motely crew for sure. but where are they when the fish are getting cleaned, LOL.
sherman


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

They cleaned every one of them. I didn’t help them. The one in the middle lives in Florida and wanted to take some crappie fillets home when he leaves next week. He’s got plenty I’d say. If I can get him out once more, he’ll need to buy another cooler to get them home.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> West Branch Eye time
> View attachment 310025


Yikes!!! Nice catch for sure! Recent?


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

c. j. stone said:


> Yikes!!! Nice catch for sure! Recent?


Yes earlier in the week in the weeds


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

chaunc said:


> They cleaned every one of them. I didn’t help them. The one in the middle lives in Florida and wanted to take some crappie fillets home when he leaves next week. He’s got plenty I’d say. If I can get him out once more, he’ll need to buy another cooler to get them home.


I didnt know it was you getting out of cleaning them rascals, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Walleyeguy46 (Jul 10, 2015)

View attachment 310387


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

A nice Atwood Saugeye and my boy with a few nice fish from my mom and step dad's ponds. Now that our baseball season is over and my coaching duties are done for the summer my goal is to get out more before he starts football conditioning in July. Hopefully I can add more pics! Lol






























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

saugeyesam said:


> A nice Atwood Saugeye and my boy with a few nice fish from my mom and step dad's ponds. Now that our baseball season is over and my coaching duties are done for the summer my goal is to get out more before he starts football conditioning in July. Hopefully I can add more pics! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that a partial smile or a smirk on the boys face?? wish you and your son great luck with your fishing.
sherman


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

sherman51 said:


> is that a partial smile or a smirk on the boys face?? wish you and your son great luck with your fishing.
> sherman


He hates his picture taken lol 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Bass


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## The Ukranian (Jul 9, 2010)

West branch LM


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## akronfisherman236 (Feb 26, 2015)

Lake Erie limit drifting, back in June. Two nice perch too.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't catch a lot of steelhead, so I'm super-pumped when I do! First fish of the fall for me. 

Caught drifting a jig & maggot lol


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

While I'm here, this Pike was a couple weeks back, probably my biggest. Caught on a Ned Rig, 6' light spinning rod


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

went fishing 2 times on the Potomac river. took a few fish pictures on the 1st trip. didnt take pictures on the 2nd trip. but caught cats until I just quit fishing.









































































the old man with me put me on the fish. he's 75 and a lot more active than I am at 68.
sherman


----------



## The Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

A couple of favorites from this year, of me and my boy.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Great fish ghost


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## slab nabbit (Aug 18, 2009)

Figured I'd share a few from this past year


----------



## slab nabbit (Aug 18, 2009)

Couple more


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Lake St Claire muskie, and a great pike!
















Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------

